# Hello from Mississippi



## m127 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, new member here. I guess I registered for this site a few years ago when I was considering building a flats skiff. Anyway the account set there for a while and I logged on recently since I'm skiff shopping.

I mostly fish for redfish in MS (Ocean Springs area), the Biloxi Marsh and the barrier islands.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## troutozark (Mar 16, 2013)

Pass Christian here...there’s a few of us.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Gautier here.


----------



## Jwhite (Mar 30, 2019)

Jackson, ms here. Surfed this site for a while but finally registered. I just ordered a towee. I plan on making lots of trips down to the coast when I get it in. Been wanting to get into reds for some time but didn’t have the boat to do it with.


----------

